# Purina Pro Plan vs Everything Else



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

A few months ago, Cujo stopped eating his food (ToTW) and would only nibble at it, eating just enough to survive. Meanwhile, he would go nuts trying to eat our food. I tried other ToTW flavors and other brands (Merrick, Fromm, Earthborn, Wellness Core, Natural Balance) without any luck. 

Going in a different direction,I decided to try what I consider a lower end dog food, Purina Pro Plan Savor and he cant get enough of it. From everything I read though, I feel like I’m feeding him the McDonalds of dog food. 

Is Purina more prone to recalls? 

Should I have him continue with Purina Pro Plan Savor or keep looking for something else?

Thoughts/ Suggestions. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Purina Pro Plan is not bad at all. I sometimes feed the canned version as a treat or in a frozen Kong.

I think its a tad overpriced but the nutrient profile is solid.

Btw... Nestle Purina owns Merrick


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

Shell said:


> Purina Pro Plan is not bad at all. I sometimes feed the canned version as a treat or in a frozen Kong.
> 
> I think its a tad overpriced but the nutrient profile is solid.
> 
> Btw... Nestle Purina owns Merrick


Thanks for replying. While I don’t think Purina is totally bad, I do get the feeling it’s not one of the healthiest. Whenever I visit a pet store, it’s almost always categorized as lower end compared to Wellness and other like brands. I just don’t want to set him up for longer term health issues if I keep him on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Pet stores are businesses and characterization (marketing) of foods is always going to have profit motive elements to it along with market studies to highlight what foods are on trend to sell most easily etc.

I think you're seeing something of a mix of the trend towards grain free and boutique type foods along with the negatives on the Purina brand from its truly junky lines of food which most of those other brands don't have (or they don't label with their brand even if same manufacturer)
My main dislikes on the Pro Plan are synthetic Vitamin K and animal fats rather than named fats, the heavy use of corn and grain by products is not necesarily nutritionally bad but part of what makes it overpriced IMO

I suggest a side by side comparison in text of the ingredients and nutrient profile (fat, protein etc) of the Pro Plan Savor and each of the other foods you have tried. Two things come to mind that you might discover-- one is that the Pro Plan has similar and sufficient nutrients protein etc and the other is that it does not have something that all the others do, such as peas maybe, which is what your dog dislikes.

If you find a common ingredient in the other foods but not in the Pro Plan, you could try another brand that you like better which also lacks that ingredient.


----------

